# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم شراب الشعير الذي يباع بالمملكة ؟

## القرشي

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الأخوة : 
ما حكم شراب الشعير الذي يباع بالمملكة ؟
لأنا في مدينة خارج المملكة ولم يصلنا شراب الشعير إلا هذه المدة . وهو مصنع بالمملكة وخالي من الكحول ، وليس مسكراً .
لكن بعض الناس صار يفتي بالتحريم ويسميه " بيرة إسلامية " وينتقد ذلك ، فالرجاء نقل فتاوى العلماء في ذلك .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## مهند المعتبي

أخي الفاضل : هل هناك شراباً بهذا الاسم ؟!
أم أنك تقصد ( البيرة) التي تكون بطعم الفراولة أو الشعير .............
أعرف أحد العلماء الذين إن ذكرت اسمه عرفه كل أحد يشرب البيرة كل يوم !!

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

أخي شراب الشعير مباح كسائر الأشربة، مالم يشتمل على نسبة من الكحول لو تناول شخصٌ منه قدراً كبيراً بلغ به حد الإسكار، وما يسمى بشراب البيرة نوعان: منه ما يشتمل على المادة المسكرة، ومنه ما هو خالٍ من ذلك، والمناط في التحريم إنما هو الإسكار، سواءٌ سميناه خمراً، أو بيرة، أو نبيذاً، أو عصيراً.

وما خلا من المادة المسكرة فهو حلال، ولو سمي بيرة.

ولذا فالبيرة الموجودة في السعودية قد اشتهر بين الناس خلوها من المسكر، وقد كتب على ظهر الزجاجة ذلك، فلا داعي للقول بالتحريم، بل ولا الكراهة، والله تعالى أعلم.

ومن الطرائف أنني قابلتُ الأسبوع الماضي بعض الشباب من دولة إسلامية، فقالوا: عندكم في السعودية تباع الخمر ؟
فنفيت ذلك، لكن لما استفهمت منهم علمت أنهم يقصدون البيرة، وأنهم لا يعلمون بيرة إلا وهي تسكر !

----------


## القرشي

جزاك الله خيراً 
هل يمكمن تعضيد ذلك بفتاوى العلماء كاللجنة الدائمة أو الشيخ ابن باز أو ابن عثيمين
الرجاء افادتنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجواب عن هذه المسألة يتَّضح بمعرفة ثلاثة أصول، وتستفاد في غيرما مسألة:
1- الأصل الأول : أنَّ الأصل في الأطعمة والأشربة الحل ، مالم يأت الدليل المانع منها .
فكل طعام أو شراب -لم ينص على تجريمه- فهو حلال ، ومن حرَّم شيئاً منه فيطالب بالدليل عليه .
2- الأصل الثاني : أنَّ الحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً .
ومن المعلوم المنصوص عليه أنَّ العلَّة في تحريم الخمر هي الإسكار ؛ لقوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( ما أسكر قليله فكثيره حرام ) .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن المعلوم أنَّ هذه المشروبات لا تسكر ، قليلها ولا كثيرها .
بخلاف الخمر الذي لو شرب منه الإنسان مقدار فنجان قهوة لسكر، وغاب عقله ؛ كما أخبرني بذلك غير واحد ممن كان يتعاطاه قبل أن يتوب منه ، نسأل الله العفو .
فالذي يشرب من هذه المشروبات فإنه لا يسكر ولو شرب برميلاً أو طناً .
3- قال ابن رجب رحمه الله في القواعد (1/172) : " القاعدة الثانية والعشرون : العين المنغمرة في غيرها إذا لم يظهر أثرها ؛ فهل هي كالمعدومة حكماً أو لا ؟ فيه خلاف ، وينبني عليه مسائل :
منها : الماء الذي استهلكت فيه النجاسة ...
ومنها : لو خلط خمراً بماء ، واستهلك فيه ثم شربه ؛ لم يُحدَّ ، هذا هو المشهور ، وسواءٌ قيل بنجاسة الماء أولا .... " وساق بقية الأمثلة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذي يهمني منها هذين المثالين .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالراجح الذي تؤيده الأدلة أنَّ الماء إذا سقطت فيه نجاسة ، ثم استُهلكت هذه النجاسة فيه بحيث لم يظهر رائحتها أولونها أوطعمها فيه = فإنه لا تأثير لها على الماء فيبقى على طهوريته ، بصرف النظر عن قلته أو كثرته .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم الخمر إن كان نجساً -والراجح عدم نجاسته لعدم الدليل- ووضع شيٌ منه في برميل ماء واستهلك فيه فإنه لا يبقى له أثرٌ من جهة النجاسة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا جواباً لمن يقول بنجاسة الخمر، وقد يستدلُّ على حرمة هذه المشروبات بنجاسة هذه الكحول، وبناءً على أنه لا يجوز مقاربة النجاسات أو تناولها فقد يحرِّم هذه المشروبات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بقي التنبيه على المشروبات والمطعومات المضاهية لها؛ كمشروب البيبسي، والشكولاته بأغلب أنواعها.
فمن المعلوم أنَّ البيبسي فيه مادة (الكافيين) وهي مادة كحولية.
والشكولاته فيها مادة (الليسيتين) ، وهي أيضاً مادة كحولية.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،ونفع بكم يا شيخ عدنـان .

----------


## المسيطير

حكم شرب البيرة 

سؤال:
ما حكم شرب ما يسمى بالبيرة مع العلم أن هناك نوعين نوع فيه نسبة من الكحول ونوع لا يوجد فيه نسبة من الكحول وهل هي من المسكرات ؟. 

الجواب:

الحمد لله 

يجب التفريق بين نوعين من البيرة : 

الأول : البيرة المسكرة التي تباع في بعض البلاد، فهذه البيرة خمر ، حرام بيعها وشراؤها وشربها، وقد قال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( كُلُّ مُسْكِرٍ خَمْرٌ وَكُلُّ مُسْكِرٍ حَرَامٌ ) رواه مسلم (2003) 

ويحرم شرب الكثير والقليل منها ، ولو قطرة واحدة لقول النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَا أَسْكَرَ كَثِيرُهُ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ ) رواه الترمذي (1865) صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 

الثاني : البيرة غير المسكرة ، إما لكونها خالية تماماً من الكحول ، أو موجود بها نسبة ضئيلة من الكحول لا تصل إلى حد الإسكار مهما أكثر الإنسان من الشرب منها ، فهذه هي التي أفتى العلماء بأنها حلال . 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : 

" البيرة الموجودة في أسواقنا كلها حلال ، لأنها مفحوصة من قبل المسئولين ، وخالية من الكحول تماماً والأصل في كل مطعوم ومشروب وملبوس الأصل فيه الحل ، حتى يقوم الدليل على أنه حرام ، لقوله الله تعالى : ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ) البقرة / 29 ، فأي إنسان يقول : هذا الشراب حرام أو هذا الطعام حرام أو هذا اللباس حرام قل له : هات الدليل ، فإن جاء بدليل فالعمل على ما يقتضيه الدليل ، وإن لم يأت بدليل فقوله مردود عليه ، لأن الله عز وجل يقول : ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ) البقرة /29 . كل ما في الأرض خلقه الله لنا وأكّد هذا العموم بقوله جمعياً . وقال تعالى : ( وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) الأنعام /119 

فالشيء المحرم لابد أن يكون مفصلاً معروفاً تحريمه فما لم يكن كذلك فليس بحرام ، فالبيرة الموجودة في أسواقنا هنا في بلاد الحرمين كلها حلال ولا إشكال فيها إن شاء الله 

ولا تظن أن أي نسبة من الخمر تكون في شيء تجعله حراماً بل النسبة إذا كانت تؤثر بحيث إذا شرب الإنسان من هذا المختلط بالخمر سكر صار حرماً أما إذا كانت نسبة ضئيلة تضاءلت وانمحى أثرها ولم تؤثر فإنه يكون حلالاًَ . 

وقد ظن بعض الناس أن قول الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَا أَسْكَرَ كَثِيرُهُ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ ) . أن معناه ما خلط بيسير فهو حرام ولو كان كثيراً ، وهذا فهم خاطئ فالحديث : ما أسكر كثيرة فقليله حرام ، يعني أن الشيء الذي إذا أكثرت منه حصل السكر ، وإذا خففت منه لم يحصل السكر ، يكون القليل والكثير حراماً ، لأنك ربما تشرب القليل الذي لا يسكر ، ثم تدعوك نفسك إلى أن تكثر فتسكر ، وأما ما اختلط بمسكر ونسبة المسكر فيه قليلة لا تؤثر فهذا حلال ولا يدخل في الحديث " اهـ. 

الباب المفتوح (3/381-382) .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.com/index.php?ref=33763&ln=ara

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> جزاك الله خيراً 
> هل يمكمن تعضيد ذلك بفتاوى العلماء كاللجنة الدائمة أو الشيخ ابن باز أو ابن عثيمين
> الرجاء افادتنا


السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم ( 6774 ) 

س 2: ما حكم شرب البيرة التي كتب على زجاجتها: خالية من الكحول؟ 

ج2: إذا كان شرب الكثير منها يسكر حرم شرب الكثير والقليل منها ؛ لأنها خمر، وشرب الخمر حرام، وإذا كان شرب الكثير منها لا يسكر جاز شربها ؛ لأنها ليست بخمر، فالعبرة بالإسكار وعدمه لا بالأسماء فلا يعول على ما كتب عليها. 

وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 

(( فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة )) ( ج 22 ،ص 147 )

ــــــــــ

« فتوى الإمام ابن باز ـ رحمهُ اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ»
س : ما حكم شرب البيرة ؟ وكذا ما شابهها من المشروبات ؟ 

ج : إذا كانت البيرة سليمة مما يسكر فلا بأس ، أما إذا كانت مشتملة على شيء من مادة السكر فلا يجوز شربها ، وهكذا بقية المسكرات سواء كانت مشروبة أو مأكولة يجب الحذر منها ، ولا يجوز شرب شيء منها ولا أكله ؛ لقول الله عز وجل : ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ * إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ ﴾[ سورة المائدة الآية 90 - 91 ] ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( كل مسكر خمر وكل مسكر حرام )) خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه .وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه سلم أنه : (لعن الخمر وشاربها وساقيها وعاصرها ومعتصرها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وبائعها ومشتريها وآكل ثمنها ) . كما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( كل شراب أسكر فهو حرام )) . كما صح عنه أيضا أنه نهى عن كل مسكر ومفتر  . 

فالواجب على جميع المسلمين الحذر من جميع المسكرات والتحذير منها ، وعلى من فعل شيئا من ذلك أن يتركه وأن يبادر بالتوبة إلى الله سبحانه من ذلك . كما قال عز وجل : ﴿ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ [ سورة النور الآية 31 ]وقال سبحانه :  ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا ﴾ الآية [ سورة التحريم الآية 8 ]. 

(( فتاوى العلاّمة ابن باز )) ( ج 23 ،ص 59 )

----------


## القرشي

ما حكم شراب الشعير بلا كحول؟ 
الجواب : الأصل في مثل هذا الشراب الحل، ويدل لذلك قول الله – عز وجل - : "ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث" ، وأيضاً قول الله – عز وجل - : "هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً" [البقرة: من الآية29]، وأيضاً قول الله: "والأرض وضعها للأنام" [الرحمن: 10]، فهذا هو الأصل، ما لم يكن هناك محرم كخمر ونحوه. 
الشيخ خالد المشيقح
http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...*.cfm?id=23285

----------


## القرشي

السؤال : بعيداً عن أحداث الساعة الجسام، لدي سؤال أبحث له عن إجابة، هذا السؤال يتعلق بشراب الشعير (البيرة) بشتى مسمياتها: موسي, باربيكان، فيروز ...... إلخ وبنكهات مختلفة، وقد لاحظت كثيراً من شباب الصحوة (منهم أئمة وخطباء وطلبة علم) يتعاطاها ولا يتورع في شربها، فهل هي حلال فنشربها أم هي حرام فنجتنبها؟ وهل تراها حلالاً فتشربها أنت؟ أرجو من فضيلتكم أن يقول لي في مسألتي هذه قولاً لا أحتاج معه لسؤال أحد غيره.- بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم -. 
الجواب : الظاهر أن هذه البيرة مباحة؛ لأن نسبة الكحول فيها قليلة وضائعة، بحيث إن هذا الشراب غير مسكر، والمحرم هو المسكر، ولهذا لا يحسن أن تنكر على من يشربونها.أما أنا فلا أشربها، لكن هذا ليس عن اعتقاد تحريمها، لكن ليس من عادتي شربها - وفقك الله -. 
سلمان العودة
http://www.islamtoday.net/pen/show_q...*.cfm?id=15415

----------


## خزانة الأدب

وليُعلم أن قول المفتين (إذا لم تُسكر فهي حلال) ليس معناه أن البيرة المسؤول عنها قد تكون مسكرة، بل هو شرط احتياطي، لأن هناك بيرة مُسكرة تباع في غير السعودية، فالمفتى يخشى من تنزيل الفتوى على البيرة المسكرة، ولذلك يشترط هذا الشرط.

----------


## الغُندر

[QUOTE=عدنان البخاري;37078] :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  .
ومن المعلوم المنصوص عليه أنَّ العلَّة في تحريم الخمر هي الإسكار ؛ لقوله صصص : ( ما أسكر قليله فكثيره حرام ) .
.[/QUO

اخي المشرف يرجى التعديل , صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ابو عبد الوهاب

في قناة الاثر ذكر الشيخ مشهور بحثا طويلا لا استحضره خلص فيه الى ان هذا الشراب محرم ولا ادري إن قصد في جميع البلاد العربية أم في الاردن خاصا كونه نزيل الاردن

----------


## أحمد المحقق

> ( ما أسكر قليله فكثيره حرام ) .





> ( مَا أَسْكَرَ كَثِيرُهُ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ )


مالفرق بين الحديثين ؟وأيهما أصح؟

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> ... بقي التنبيه على المشروبات والمطعومات المضاهية لها؛ كمشروب البيبسي، والشكولاته بأغلب أنواعها.
> فمن المعلوم أنَّ البيبسي فيه مادة (الكافيين) وهي مادة كحولية.
> والشكولاته فيها مادة (الليسيتين) ، وهي أيضاً مادة كحولية.


هل معنى هذا أن الشاي والشيكولاته من المسكرات
أرجو التوضيح خاصة أننى تعودت على وإذا امتنعت فترة عنهما يصيبني الصداع!

----------


## وائل سمير الحسيني

بالنسبة لحكم المشرويات التي يقولون عنها خالية من الكحول: مثل البيرة التي في السعودية والخليج أو (البيرة الإسلامية) ومثل فيروز وبيريل وبيربيكان وموسى وبيرش وألماسة وهواستين وبيدوايزر وأيضا المشروبات الغازية كالبيبسي وبقية المشروبات الغازية [مع ملاحظة أني استفدت استفادة كبيرة من ملتقى أهل الحديث والألوكة ومشاركات أعضائهما جزاهم الله خيرا]:
لو احتوت هذه المشروبات على كحول فهي نسب ضئيلة جدا لا تجعله مسكرا كثيره ولا أعلم أحدا من أهل العلم الكبار أو الدعاة المشهورين حرمها إلا محمد حسين يعقوب وإن نقل عن مشهور حسن سلمان تحريم إحداها لكن لا أعلم بصحة النقل. وفتاوى الشبكة قالت: لو بها نسبة من اكحول وإن قلت فهي محرمة.
- والبيرة تنقسم إلى قسمين البيرة الخالية من الكحول وهذه حلال والذي تحتوي على كحول مسكر وهي البيرة المحرمة.
فالبيرة في السعودية ودول الخليج ليست خمرا لخلوها من الكحول أو به نسبة لا تجعله مسكرا كثيره.
أما البيرة في مصر ودول الشام كسوريا ولبنان فبيرة مسكرة بها نسب غير قليلة من الكحول. فالعبرة بالحقائق وليس بالمسميات فلو سمي بيرة وهي لا تسكر حل شربها وإن سميت باسم مشروب حلال (كمشروب شعير) وهي مسكرة حرمت.
- ومعنى خالية من الكحول عند البعض أي نسبة الكحول ضئيلة جدا وإلا فأي عصائر كالبرتقال والقصب وغيرهما بها نسبة من الكحول لعلها أكثر من بعض هذه المشروبات.
ويقال أنه بحسب القانون الأمريكي والاتحاد الأوربي ما عدا بريطانيا أي مشروب يحوي أقل من نصف بالمائة يمكن أن يطلق عليه أنه (خال من الكحول).
- والقدماء لم يكن عندهم مختبرات ليقيسوا نسبة الكحول ويتأكد أنها خالية من الكحول علما بأن العصائر الطبيعية بها نسب من الكحول. ومسألة المختبرات فلم يتعبدنا الله بها، ولم أبدِّعها، لكن (ربط) تبيّن الإسكار للخمر بها بدعةٌ لا شك فيها. نعم .. يستفاد منها لكن لا يتوقف تبيُّن علة الإسكار عليها. إذ لا نلزم كل إنسان ليحكم على النبيذ بأنه قد تخمَّر أن يعرضه على المختبرات. بل علة التحريم هي الإسكار فلو كان مسكراً قليله - بالذوق - لصار خمراً محرما، وما لا فلا. ثم من المعلوم عقلاً أن تبيُّنها بالذوق (أريح) وأسهل من عرضها على المختبرات!
- ولأن كثيرين شربوا كميات كبيرة منها ولم يسكروا.
- ولأنها سعرها رخيص بالنسبة للخمر فلو كانت خمرا وأزيل منها نسبة من الكحول لكانت تكلفتها مع تكلفة إزالة الكحول لعلها أعلى من ثمنها.
ولأن العلة الإسكار والحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما فإذا لم يوجد الإسكار فلا يعد خمرا.
- كما أنه لا يسكر كثيرها فليست خمرا إذن.
- ولأن كمية الكحول إن وجدت فهي قليلة مستهلكة في المشروب فلا يؤثر في حل المشروب. نعم يحرم وضعها على الشركة المصنعة ولا يحرم تناولها على المستهلكين.
- ولأن الشركات المنافسة منها من ينشر هذه الإشاعات وأن المشروب بها نسبة من الكحول حتى يربحون على حسابهم.
- كما أن الأصل في هذه المشروبات الحل إلا لو جاء دليل التحريم ولا دليل على التحريم إلا شبهات وإشاعات وقيل وقال.
- ولأنه لا يوجد للمحرمين إلا أدلة ظنية لا تقوى على تحريمها.
- ولأن جمهور العلماء المحققين لم يحرمها وهم الذين يرجع إليهم في مثل هذا.
- ولأن معظم هذه المشروبات تباع في السعودية وقد قام المسؤولون بالمملكة بتحليلها ووجدوا أنها غير مسكرة. ولم يحرمها علمتاء الملكة بل يشربها كثير من طلبة العلم والخطباء والأئمة.


أما مسألة مشروبات الطاقة مثل ريد بول والبايسن وغيرهما فهي كالمشروبات السابقة من ناحية ما قيل من إسكار فلا تحرم من هذه الناحية لكن قد تحرم من أجل ضررها الكبير وإدمانها.


أما مسألة أن بعض هذه المشروبات تنتجها شركات خمور فلا يؤثر على ما يبيعونه من مشروبات حلال.


وفيما يلي نقول عما سبق:
الكنز الثمين في سؤالات ابن سنيد لابن عثيمين (ص: 152)
السؤال (652): ما حكم شرب البيرة؟
الجواب: جائز؛ لأن الأصل الحل.




فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (20/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
يقول السائل البيرة التي تباع بالأسواق المحلية ومكتوب عليها بهذه العبارة خالية من الكحول الكثير يتساءلون عن إباحة هذا المشروب فما حكمه؟


فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: حكمه أنه مباح وذلك أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة لقوله تعالى (هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً) حتى نعلم ما يقتضي التحريم وهنا لم نعلم ما يقتضي التحريم إذ أنها قد جربت فلم تكن مسكرة وإذا لم تكن مسكرة فإنها حلال لا سيما وأنه قد كتب عليها أنها خالية من الكحول وعلى هذا تكون مباحة لأنه الأصل.
***


الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع (15/ 197)
يقال: إن البيرة الموجودة بالسوق فيها خلط من الكحول، فنبنيها على هذه المسألة، إن كان الخلط يسيراً بحيث يستهلك في الشعير الذي فيها فإنه لا يؤثر، وإن كان كثيراً فإنه يحرم قليلها وكثيرها، ولو قال قائل: إن الإنسان لو شرب منها خمسة قوارير تسترخي أعصابه.
نقول: هذا ليس دليلاً على أنه يسكر؛ لأن الإنسان إذا شرب كثيراً حتى من الماء تسترخي أعصابه، وعلى كل حال الميزان لهذه المسألة هو أنه إذا اختلط شيء بآخر واستهلك فيه، ولم يظهر له أثر فوجوده كعدمه.




لقاء الباب المفتوح (63/ 17، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
حكم شرب ما يسمى بـ (البيرة)


السؤال
 ما حكم شرب ما يسمى بالبيرة مع العلم أن فيه نوعين: نوع فيه نسبة من الكحول، ونوع لا يوجد فيه نسبة من الكحول وهل هي من المسكرات؟


الجواب
 البيرة الموجودة في أسواقنا كلها حلال؛ لأنها مفحوصة من قبل المسئولين، والأصل في كل مطعوم ومشروب وملبوس الأصل فيه الحل، حتى يقوم الدليل على أنه حرام، لقول الله تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً} [البقرة:29] فأي إنسان يقول: هذا الشراب حرام، أو هذا الطعام حرام، قل له: هات الدليل، إن جاء بدليل فالعمل على ما يقتضيه الدليل، وإن لم يأت بدليل فقوله مردود عليه؛ لأن الله عز وجل يقول: {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً} كل ما في الأرض، وأكد هذا العموم بقوله: {جَمِيعاً} فأي إنسان يقول لنا: هذا حلال وهذا حرام فإننا نطالبه بالدليل، إن أتى بالدليل عملنا بمقتضى هذا الدليل، وإن لم يأتِ بدليل فإن قوله مردود عليه، فالبيرة الموجودة في أسواقنا هنا في السعودية كلها حلال ولا إشكال فيها إن شاء الله.
ثم النسبة فلا تظن أن أي نسبة من الخمر تكون في شيء تجعله حراماً، النسبة إذا كانت تؤثر بحيث إذا شرب الإنسان من هذا المختلط بالخمر سكر صار حراماً، أما إذا كانت نسبة ضئيلة تضاءلت واضمحل أثرها ولم تؤثر فإنه يكون حلالاً.
فمثلاً: نسبة (1%) أو (2%) أو (3%) لا تجعل الشيء حراماً، وقد ظن بعض الناس أن قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام) أن معناه: ما خلط بيسير فهو حرام ولو كان كثيراً، وهذا فهم خاطئ، الحديث: (ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام) يعني: الشيء الذي إذا أكثرت منه حصل السكر، وإذا خففت منه لم يحصل السكر، يكون القليل والكثير حرام، لماذا؟ لأنك ربما تشرب القليل ثم تدعوك نفسك إلى أن تكثر فتسكر، وأما ما اختلط بمسكر والنسبة فيه قليلة لا تؤثر فهذا حلال ولا يدخل في الحديث.


لقاء الباب المفتوح (159/ 18، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
حكم شرب البيرة الخالية من الكحول


السؤال
 ما حكم شرب البيرة الخالية من الكحول؟ الجواب: شرب البيرة جائز، والبيرة التي في بلدنا السعودية كلها قد اختبرت وليس فيها مادة مسكرة، فإذا شربها الإنسان فإنه داخل في عموم قول الله تبارك وتعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً} [البقرة:29] وأنت إذا شككت في شيء هل هو حلال أو حرام فهو حلال، إذا شككت في مطعوم أو مشروب أو ملبوس أنه حرام أو حلال فاجعله حلالاً، حتى يقوم الدليل على أنه حرام.


فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة - 1 (22/ 111)
السؤال الثاني والثالث من الفتوى رقم (7168)
س2: ما حكم شرب البيرة المكتوب عليها: (خالي من الكحول) ووارد بلد أوربي؟
ج2: إذا كان شرب الكثير من ذلك يسكر فقليله وكثيره حرام: استعماله وبيعه وشراؤه والإبقاء عليه، وإذا كان شرب كثيره لا يسكر فاستعماله - شربا وغيره - وبيعه وشراؤه جائز.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


الكتاب: شرح رسالة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في شروط الصلاة وأركانها وواجباتها
المؤلف: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز (المتوفى: 1420هـ)
مصدر الكتاب: دروس صوتية قام بتفريغها والاعتناء بها (أبو القاسم المحمادي).
[الكتاب مرقم آليا]


شرح رسالة محمد بن عبد الوهاب في شروط الصلاة وأركانها وواجباتها (ص: 33، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
- مسألة (11): هل يجوز شرب البيرة التي كتب عليها خالية من الكحول؟.
الجواب: نعم، إذا سلمت فلا بأس، وهذا المشهور المعروف، أما إن علم أنها تسكر فلا يشربها.


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (12/ 10089، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
تعمل في شركة رأسمالها مختلط


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[تعمل أختي في شركة الأهرام في قسم تصنيع المشروبات غير الكحولية (البريل وفيروز) وهي إدارة مستقلة عن إدارة تصنيع الخمور والمشروبات الكحولية، ولها خط إنتاج منفصل ومستقل تماما. هل هذا العمل حلال أم لا من حيث رأس المال المختلط؟ فلقد سألت أكثر من شيخ بخصوص هذا العمل فقال البعض لها أن تخرج شهريا مبلغا من المال وتحاول البحث عن عمل آخر وإذا لم تجد تستمر في العمل تجنبا للشبهات وبالطبع إيجاد فرصة عمل في مصر هذه الايام من الاشياء البالغة الصعوبة وقال البعض الآخر أن تستمر في العمل حيث إن العمل في شركات رأس المال المختلط ليس حراما. نرجو الافادة.]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فإذا كان هذا القسم مستقلاً تماماً عن قسم تصنيع الخمور، ولا يستخدم خطه الانتاجي في تصنيع الخمور أو تعبئتها تحت أي ظرف من الظروف،


فيجوز العمل فيه، ولو كان هناك أقسام أخرى تعمل في تصنيع وتعبئة الخمور تابعة لنفس الشركة، ولا يضر كون مال الشركة يختلط بعضه ببعض، لأن المال الحرام إذا اختلط بالحلال لم يحرم الحلال، ويجوز معاملة صاحبه بقدر مافيه من الحلال.


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الحرام نوعان .. الثاني: الحرام لكسبه


كا لمأخوذ غصباً أو بعقد فاسد، فهذا إذا كان اختلط بالحلال لم يحرمه.


وقال أيضاً: الحرام إذا كان اختلط بالحلال فهذا نوعان:


الثاني: ماحرم لكونه أخذ غصباً والمقبوض بعقود محرمة كالربا والميسر،


فهذا إذا اشتبه واختلط بغيره لم يحرم الجميع بل يميز قدر هذا من قدر هذا


فيصرف هذا إلى مستحقه وهذا إلى مستحقه.


وراجع للأهيمة: الفتوى رقم: 18058 والفتوى رقم: 29366 والفتوى رقم: 8528 والفتوى رقم: 29366.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
26 ربيع الثاني 1425


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 586، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
شرب منتجات مصنعة في شركة تصنع الخمور ... نظرة فقهية


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[ما حكم شرب الشعير مثل الفيروز والبيريل؟ مع العلم أن نفس الشركه تقوم بإنتاج الخمور؟]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


فإذا ثبت أن الشرابين المذكورين، لا يحتويان على أي نسبة من المسكر، فلا مانع من شربهما، بناءً على أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة، وبيع الشركات للمحرمات، لا يمنع من التعامل معها في المباحات، وقد جرى العمل منذ زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحتى الآن على جواز البيع والشراء بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين فيما أبيح، ومعلوم أن غير المسلمين يبيعون ويشترون فيما بينهم ما لا يحل، كالخمر والخنزير والميتة، وغير ذلك، وراجع الفتوى رقم:
10249.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
11 ربيع الثاني 1423


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 443، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
حكم تناول مشروب ـ بيريل ـ


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[هل مشروب ـ بيريل ـ حرام؟.]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فإذا كان المشروب المذكور مضرا بالبدن أو مشتملا على متنجس أو يحتوي على شيء من الكحول ـ قليلا كان أو كثيرا ـ فإنه يحرم تناوله، وإن كان خاليا من الكحول فلا حرج في تناوله، وانظر للمزيد من الفائدة والتفصيل والأدلة الفتاوى التالية أرقامها: 62941، 104540، 10249، وما أحيل عليها.


والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
03 رمضان 1430


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 508، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
بيرة الشعير المحتوية على نسبة من الكحول


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[هل ينطبق الحكم في شرب بعض أنواع البيرة (الشعير) التي يوجد بها نسبة قليلة من الكحول، مثلها مثل الخمور، وما حكم الأربعينية في البيرة جزاكم الله خيرا]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فإنه يحرم شرب المشروب الذي قد خلط بنسبة من الكحول لما في الحديث: ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام. رواه الترمذي، وصححه الألباني.


وفي الحديث: كل مسكر حرام، ما أسكر الفرق منه فملء الكف منه حرام. وفي رواية: الحسوة منه حرام. رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني.


والفرق مكيال كبير والحسوة هي الجرعة من المشروب. وراجع الفتاوى التالية أرقامها: 10015، 35258، 35816، 14422، 24585.


أما الأربعينية فلم نفهم المراد بها، فارجاء توضيح ذلك.


والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
27 ربيع الثاني 1426


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 598، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
حكم تناول شراب الشعير الخالي من الكحول


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[ما حكم الإسلام في شرب شراب الشعير بدون كحول المسمى ب "موسي" المتداول بدول الخليج.
وجزاكم الله خيرا]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


فيحرم تناول ما فيه كحول، قليلا كان أو كثيرا.
والشراب المذكور إن ثبت خلوه من الكحول جاز شربه.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
22 جمادي الثانية 1422


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 553، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
موقف الشرع من شراب الفيروز


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[ما حكم شراب الفيروز لأنه به شبهة هل به كحول أم لا، وبعض الشيوخ ذهب إلى تحريمه مثل الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب (القاهرة) وبعضهم ذهب إلى جوازه مثل الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم (الإسكندرية)، فما هو الصواب أرجو أن لا تقول لي اذهب إلى معمل تحاليل لفحصه؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


فإننا لا نستطيع أن نعطيك حكماً قاطعاً في تناول هذا الشراب، لأننا لا نعلم هل هو خالٍ من المسكر أم لا، ولكننا نستطيع أن نقول: إذا كان هذا الشراب يحتوي على أي نسبة من المسكر ولو قلَّت، فإنه لا يجوز تعاطيه ولا بيعه ولا شراؤه، وإذا كان لا يحتوي على أي شيء من المسكر فإنه مباح لأن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة، والسبيل إلى معرفة ذلك هو ما نهانا السائل عن قوله له، وهو فحص وتحليل هذا الشراب من قبل المختصين الثقات، ولمزيد من الفائدة راجع الفتوى رقم: 18058.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
24 رجب 1424


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 564، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
حكم شراب الشعير .. وكيف نعرف المسكر من غيره


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[ما حكم شراب الشعير المصري المسمى (فيروز)؟ وكيف أعرف أنه مسكر أم لا؟]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
ف إذا كان هذا الشراب مسكراً فلا يجوز شربه، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل مسكر حرام.
وسواء أكان القدر الذي يسكر منه قليلاً أو كثيراً، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام. رواه الترمذي.
ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: وما أسكر الفرق منه فملء الكف منه حرام.
وفي رواية: الحسوة منه حرام. رواهأبو داود.
وإذا لم يثبت أن هذا الشراب مسكر فلا حرج في تناوله، لأن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة إ لا ما خصه الدليل بالتحريم، لقول الله تعالى: هُوَ الّ َذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً. [البقرة:29].
ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: الحلال ما أحل الله ف ي كتابه، والحرام ما حرم في كتابه، وما سكت عنه فهو مما عفا عنه رواه الترمذي وأبو داود.
ويعرف المسكرُ من غيره برائحته، أو بوجود الكحول فيه، أو بالاستفاضة بين الناس أن هذ االشراب مسكر، ونحو ذلك من العلامات.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
02 ربيع الثاني 1424


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (17/ 444، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
لا يحرم من الأشربة إلا ما ثبت ضرره أو كان مسكرا


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[شراب الشعير بيرش او بيربيكان الموجود في الأسواق حلال أم حرام؟ علما أني أعاني من مشاكل في الكلية وعند تناوله وجدته يعالج لي مشاكل أخرى كنت أعاني منها أقسى من مشاكل الكلية ألا هي الضعف العام، حيث لاحظت أن هنالك تحسنا في حياتي الزوجية ورفع روحي المعنوية، لكن نصحني بعض الإخوان أن هذا الشراب حرام وفي أحسن الأحوال شبهة. أفتوني جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا؟]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فالحكم على الشراب المذكور بالحل أو الحرمة ينبني على معرفة محتوياته، ولا علم لنا بالشراب المشار إليه ولا بمحتوياته، لكن إن لم يكن مسكرا أو مضرا فلا حرج في تناوله إذ الأصل في الأشربة الحل ولا يحرم منها شيء إلا ما ثبت ضرره أو كونه مسكرا، كما قال صاحب الروض: والأصل فيها الحل لقوله تعالى: هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا، فيباح كل طعام طاهر ... لا مضرة فيه ... اهـ مختصرا.


وإذا كان الشراب المشار إليه مسكرا فلا يجوز شرب شيء منه ولو كان قليلا فما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام. وانظر الفتويين: 62941، 35816.


والله أعلم


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
25 شعبان 1430

----------

